# Copper John Ants Sight Tape



## apexmike (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm curious- is it hard to get accurate sight tapes on a CJ ANTS? I'm curious because of the arc, and all software (OnTarget, Archers Advantage) prints a straight sight tape. At some point, the arc has to mess up the tape. How do you correct it?

:darkbeer:
Mike


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

the worm gear is straight. regular tape works fine.


----------



## apexmike (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

apexmike said:


> I'm curious- is it hard to get accurate sight tapes on a CJ ANTS? I'm curious because of the arc, and all software (OnTarget, Archers Advantage) prints a straight sight tape. At some point, the arc has to mess up the tape. How do you correct it?
> 
> :darkbeer:
> Mike


only the front is curved - the back side, on the other side of the worm gear, is straight. You will put your tape there.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You don't....you are over thinking the program, the tape, and the sight.:wink:


----------

